# 5 things (or more!!!) i wish to do before i turn........



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi there-mentionned this at the end of Nix's post on her big bday looming. I suggested that it could be a half decade bday also ie 35/45/55 etc

I will be turning the big 40 in 3 years time and i would like to...........

1.Go to see my fave band ever "Bon Jovi" in their home venue in New Jersey!(also revisit New York and Long Island) where i worked during uni for 5 mths

2. Travel around Italy for me and dh's 10th wedding anniversary(2009)

3. Be able to enjoy any new nieces/nephews i may have by then without falling apart (and be able to attend the christenings)

4. Would love to change careers eventually.(teaching too draining forever)

5.Become happy as we were before IF and tx  reared its head (that includes getting sdaughter back on track too).


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Dear Irisheyes
They sound such lovely achievable goals....( I think Bon Jovi are playing at the VFEstival here in England in August)...although i would prefer a trip to Long Island!!!


1. I would like to go and see the Pandas in China...i have fallen in love with them. I wonder if i could bring one home?

2. Be happy!!!!

3. Just go on lots and lots of holidays!

4. Share a nursing home with my best friends, as i know it would be a great way to enjoy the latter part of mylife..

5. Just to buy clothes, boots, shoes without any worry of financies...

love astridx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi 

I turn the big 35 this month (on Mother's Day of all days!!) so this is rather apt!! I got one of my ICSI negative results the day before my birthday last year which was sadly not a happy occassion (despite desperate attempts by my DP to try to make it happy!). So one of my goals has to be to have an enjoyable 35th birthday in a few week's time and not read my birthday cards through a haze of tears!!! We are off to Brighton for an _interesting _ weekend  so hopefully I will achieve my goal !

Pipkin xx


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

I turn 36 next Saturday and like you Pipkin I got one of my negative results on my last birthday. My FIL and gang are taking me to see Madame Butterfly on my actual birthday and the night before will be spent with old friends. 

I am getting stronger by the day and have told DH I will not put up with anymore crap. Either be nice or shipout. May seem harsh but he has been very angry about his infertility (quite understandably) but his anger has been directed at me and he has shown me no compassion to the two failed treatments we have been through nor during my current mini breakdown. He never was a softy, more logical like Dr Spock!! but enough is enough. So I just want to get tougher so I can ensure I achieve happiness. Also want to run the 5k race for life as I have never run anywhere in my life. Managed 10mins yesterday so that's a start.


PS I like this thread.
xx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hey are we are all little Pieces!!!
Its my birthday also in 2 weeks.....both have a lovely birthday!

love astridxx


----------



## foreign body (Oct 12, 2006)

what a great idea...setting some goals that are not fertility-related!

By age 50 I would like to be able to read 3,000 Chinese characters (i interrupted my study of the language when i was desperately ttc)

Sell my apartment and buy a house so that i can have a garden, grow my own veggies and have a lot of parties.

Visit my overseas friends at least once a year.

Publish a novel

Practice yoga everyday


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Wanting to be able to read 3,000 Chinese characters sounds impressive **!

Mine are:

1.    I'd like to learn another language (sounds easy but as a person who is still mastering English at my age.....)

2.    I'd like to live for 3 months in another country (France or Italy ideally) and consolidate any language skills I might have gained in 1. above.

3.  See the Taj.  Done.

4.  Get a job I enjoy.  Done.  Yeeeeeeha!!! I lurve my new job!

5.  Sell the house and buy an apartment in a city centre that has lots of theatres, bars etc. (dream location: Oxford)

flipper


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Good stuff this... Before I'm 40:

1. Get past my inner resistence to daily buddhist meditation and actually meditate each day
2. Go to the Galapogos (may have chance to do this in 2007!)
3. Play ten songs on my guitar in the pub
4. Leave Ofsted because my businesses are generating sufficient income
5. Bring a little peace into other's lives through the workshops, 2 or 3 times a year

Love, 

MM xxxxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Great answers girls. 

Forgot to add that i would love to learn the piano.(used to play guitar and sing/dance but always wanted to play piano).

Flipper - you would love being able to speak a language in the country you visit. I teach langs and am fluent in French and Irish.I love being able to converse in french when i am there. I can also read Spanish/Italian easily (due to french) but also would like to improve them.I stupidly turned down my year out in france at university as didnt want to be away for so long from my ex-boyfriend.Wish i really had gone now.

MM- Hope the workshops go really well.

Foreign Body- always fancied writing a novel too

Yamoona- Hope you feel stronger girl! 

Pipkin- Have a fab 35th bday  

And astrid- didnt know Bon Jovi were playing festival. Unfortunately back at school then and sisters wedding.Ah well will just have to save for New Jersey!!!!  D'you think i could stalk the house too?   Your nursing home idea sounds great!!


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

Happy birthday to all my fellow fishes, there seems to be a lot of us. I too wanted to add learning French to my list. I finally started lessons this year and I am really enjoying them. Can't wait for the day I can hold a conversation. Irish eyes I am in awe of you being able to speak different languages, you clever thing. Isn't funny how we all seem so similar in our interests!


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hello Yamona and girls

Yeah happy birthday to everyone this month and those little pieces....(fishes)
Irisheyes i would love to be able to speak a language, one of my aims in life....but i think it will be one that could take 20yrs or so,.....

Yamona- i love your cat...

love astridx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

What a positive idea Irish!

Good luck with your ambitions all posters.

For me, I have ambitions, but I am not giving myself any time pressures! Except to say I want to get the most from each day.

love

Jq xxx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Lay awake in the wind and rain (again) last night - still thinking about this one!

So far have got only a couple:

1 - enjoy life and be happy (getting there)
2 - sleep properly when DH is away on business (this is a major problem sometimes, stems from when I lived at home with my parents and we were burgled, I heard the burglars - yuk).

Pipkin - we love Brighton, usually stay for a weekend at least once a year plus my furbaby goes there for his hair cuts (he loves it there).  Enjoy!

I'm obviously not in a very 'inspirational' mood at the moment so can't seem to think - how sad am I?!

Hello to piscies out there, I'm a ram (also born in the year of the goat) so doubly but my head on the wall constantly!  

Emcee - shall we have a birthday thread?  Or is it not a good idea?

ttfn
Nix


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

> Emcee - shall we have a birthday thread? Or is it not a good idea?


I think its a lovely idea, if those of us who wish to slap our birthdays down then why not?

Before I reach 40 (next Jan - eek - I am a goat born in the year of the goat so double goated) I would like to...

Go zorbing
Get my sorry ass back onto a horse, its been way too long!
Ride my motorbike once again (have not been on it since the first knee op back in July and I am missing her! Sob)!
Finish my Reiki & my reflexology courses
And travel wherever the mood takes me - I don't care where it is because I love travelling!

Now looking at you lovely ladies learning languages etc makes me feel slightly lazy because all my stuff is about leisure activities!

Love
Emcee x


----------



## jomac (Oct 27, 2006)

hi everyone
what an inspirational topic - make you think about moving forward.
My next birthday is Oct and I will be 43 (OMG!!)
My desires at the moment seem very "ordinary" but here goes 
1. I would like to re-do part of my garden
2. I would like a good nights sleep - it;s 2am and I can't sleep!!
3. I would like to finish most of the books that I start ( instead of getting board and "giving up"
4. I would like to successfully complete the post grad course I have started.

Lots love Jo


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Girls
What a wonderful thread, (we are in the middle of the adoption process, but I do lurk here because this is where I feel I most belong!).
You are all so clever (I couldn't even master basic French at school!) but your posts have made me think... I should have a list. IF has ruled so much of our married life, and after finding a lump (last year) in my boob and convincing myself it was cancer (thankfully it wasn't) I realized that I should LIVE my life and not just exist, as I had been. It is now time for US!!! But I hadn't made a list!
So thanks girls, I'll put my thinking cap on... but I won't be getting out my old French phrase books!!!
Love EML
ps Flipper, I live in Oxford... its not such a dream location (too much traffic and too many tourists!). We lived near the city centre about 10 years ago and were glad to move to the countryside  Good luck if you ever do move here though!


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Emcee- a biker chick!!  Didnt realise that! I love bikes(being a bit of a rock chick makes you like them tho the 2 arent mutually exclusive!!!) but unfortunately never rode one.My dh had motorbikes from age 16 up to 30(when he sold it for a car when his dd was born).

A few years back we went out to a place close by where you could try out bikes before renting them.I got on the back and dh went flyinggg!!! I have to say so much for the biker chick as i was a bit terrified!!!  Dh said i would probably kill him on the back of one-God forbid! We had also toyed with the idea of biking round Europe for our honeymoon but dh said" knowing our luck we would have broken down on the first day and spent weeks fixing it"!!!- very optimistic he is!  Mind you i guess i could add that to my list of things to do- dh turns 50 the year i turn 40!!

And Emma- not finishing books! I love reading and i have the opposite problem- ifinish too many!!! Have started only keeping the ones that impact on me now.Great for spring cleaning.

Eml -just seen your post. Glad it has made you feel inspired to make a list  Also glad your lump didnt turn out to be anything bad!


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

ps Emma- are you really Jo/Joanne and which should we use!!


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

I have had only a few experiences on a motorbike but they were wonderful. Many years ago I travelled around India (my spiritual home) and I met a Flemish lady who had married an Indian and was travelling around on a bullet enfield. A couple of times she took me out and I can still see the beautiful landscapes, feel the wind in my hair and giggle when I remember the look on the locals faces when two western women rode into their town (we were surrounded). Never wanted to try one in this country as it wouldn't be the same, might go travelling on one though, well that or a boat but thats another tale.


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Come down this way Emcee,  and I will get you on a horse!

Had a fantastic experience yesterday on my younster (the one I fell off!) She actually listened to me rather than bolting off when her 2 companions did so! (Long story!) Makes me so proud that we may be finally getting there and can start competing.

I would of course get Encee on my stalwart older horse who remains fresh as our shared furry babe, but is as sensible as befits her age!

love jq xxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

ok then you're on jq - I shall swap lots of horsepower for one lot of horsepower for the day then  

Can I wait till the weather gets better though? LOL! 

Lots of love
xxx


----------

